# DTG M2 Colorful Printing Failed



## Phinzy (May 29, 2021)

Hi guys, i have DTG M2 series printing machines. I'm trying to print vivid color on my t-shirt. But i think my printing settings sucks and i can't get good result.

You can see on that picture original image and printed on the t-shirt. I've tried many settings to find good printing but i was failed.

Someone who had that problem past and solved can help me?

I use Kothari Rip for printing. It's automaticly converted RGB from CMYK.

I need your help guys.

Thank you.


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello there hope you doing great today.

Well... I can see quite a lot of imperfections on this print. 
And I am afraid the complete solution would take more than one post.

You can start with these:

Pretreatment application should be improved.
The image file seems incorrect, or...
Is this an image normally used for screen printing? Attention to this: most colour codes for screen printing does not necessarily "makes sense for DTG" as they are just placeholders.
Besides that, the RGB colours from your mobile screen will never match the CMYK colours printed on the t-shirt. The CMYK gamut is way smaller than the RGB one. But... you have a very good RIP software. Try profiling.

Well... this is a start. Hope to have helped.


----------



## Phinzy (May 29, 2021)

DTG Merch said:


> Hello there hope you doing great today.
> 
> Well... I can see quite a lot of imperfections on this print.
> And I am afraid the complete solution would take more than one post.
> ...


Hi, 
I use Dupont pretreatment solution and all good no problem with that. 
We are using high quality .png image file 
Btw yes that image normally used for screen printing.
I will attach here that image you can look at it.

I don't want the color one-on-one from rgb to cmyk. I just want closer colors from rgb to cmyk. 

You can see the image and mock-up. The mountains are red but when i print its going to brown or dark brown as you can see.


















Thank you.


----------



## designpal (Jul 25, 2013)

Try two layers of white ink and also experiment on hovering and pressing time after spraying the pretreat. Do the same for the T-shirt after printing. We realised leaving the shirt a day to dry and then heat pressing it somewhat makes the color pop more.


----------

